# bingo lure collectors



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been collecting for quite a while and was wondering what everyone else uses to keep the white oxidation off their old bingo and hump lures. I have read about using gojo and wd 40 and both cleaned the lures well, but white residue returns. Is there a magic bullet?


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd also like to know. You have any pictures of your collection?


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*collection*



hog_down said:


> I'd also like to know. You have any pictures of your collection?


 These are old photos. Additions have been made. I'm trying to eliminate the Houston era lures and just collect the Corpus era. They are in display cases now, but don't have current pictures.


----------



## TX1836 (May 5, 2014)

*Lure ID*

I bought these as unknowns on eBay. Thought they would go with my Humps, Bingos and PICO's. Can anyone tell me what they are? Thanks.


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

redfish bayrat said:


> These are old photos. Additions have been made. I'm trying to eliminate the Houston era lures and just collect the Corpus era. They are in display cases now, but don't have current pictures.


 Pm me a price on the htown era lures you want to sell.


----------



## lock2040 (May 30, 2015)

I just bought an old box full of these humps at an estate sale. Don't know much about them but I have over 60. If anyone is interested, let me know and I'll try to figure out how to post pics


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Good find, lots of guys on here know about them, they will be able to tell you what you have if you post pics, have a lot myself. Some are worth A LOT more than others.


----------



## rzrbak (Jul 8, 2010)

redfish bayrat said:


> I've been collecting for quite a while and was wondering what everyone else uses to keep the white oxidation off their old bingo and hump lures. I have read about using gojo and wd 40 and both cleaned the lures well, but white residue returns. Is there a magic bullet?


Try hand sanitizer with aloe.... works on some rubber and plastics. sometimes a good detergent like Dawn works also.

Rzrbak

wups... also when cleaned try coating the lure with renaissance wax. The wax will stop the oxidation.


----------



## lock2040 (May 30, 2015)

*Pics of humps*

I sold most of these to a guy on this site. I found about 30 more in a different box. Most of those don't have the original packaging


----------



## lock2040 (May 30, 2015)

*What is this?*

Here is one with no identification. The box says it is Hump from El Campo. Any idea?


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I found this old Bingo in the garage tonight - If it means anything to one of you guys, PM me and I'll get it to you.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

This is what I do with my "big" collection now, Pluggin Shorty and a Corpus Bingo. 
Made shadow boxes with over apprx. 100 and sold all except these two.
My collection is always with me where ever I go.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Back in the 70's, my uncle was a distributer or salesman for Bingo. He gave me at least 2 of everything they made. 
Most unusual was a root beer metal flake shrimp. Had a flounder jump out the water to take it. Scared the heck out of me.
All gone a long time ago.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

redfish bayrat said:


> I've been collecting for quite a while and was wondering what everyone else uses to keep the white oxidation off their old bingo and hump lures. I have read about using gojo and wd 40 and both cleaned the lures well, but white residue returns. Is there a magic bullet?


try some of this.....

http://www.ballistol.com/


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

lock2040 said:


> I sold most of these to a guy on this site. I found about 30 more in a different box. Most of those don't have the original packaging


I was the one who bought them from you. Trying to find a big enough shadow box to show them off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

